# 2020 Subaru Forester simple SQ build



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

I have replaced the Blue Scion with a 2020 Forester. I needed more room in the back seat for my kids since they just keep growing. I will be using most of the equipment from the Blue car in this build. I intend on doing a much more stealth install so that rear cargo area can still be used to haul things. This may take me a few weeks, so bear with me.


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

Oh man! Can wait to see how this turns out.


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

The amplifiers and subwoofer will be below the cargo floor, that way I can put the floor protector in and still keep all of the cargo area.


----------



## dgage (Oct 1, 2013)

That’s going to look amazing.


----------



## alm001 (Feb 13, 2010)

We just got a 2020 Forester as well. Looking forward to seeing what you do with it.


----------



## crackinhedz (May 5, 2013)

My wife got a 2020 forester, interested to know if ur using oem headunit or replacing? If replacing, what radio fascia/trim is available to make a double din fit? Also will you be using something like the RF ds1 to keep oem sounds?


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

crackinhedz said:


> My wife got a 2020 forester, interested to know if ur using oem headunit or replacing? If replacing, what radio fascia/trim is available to make a double din fit? Also will you be using something like the RF ds1 to keep oem sounds?


My Forester does not have the Harman system. It is sort of the base system since I bought the premium trim package. I will probably keep the stock radio, but may also use a Digital Audio Player. The Arc PS8 that I have can accept high level input.


----------



## crackinhedz (May 5, 2013)

We have the base system as well. Not much info out there on replacement, being so new.


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

I got the threaded inserts installed in the amp boards today. Bolted the amps in and test fit the subwoofer enclosure.


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

Started doing some sound treatments to the front doors. Starting to finish up the wiring too. I only get to work on it about 1 day a week right now.


----------



## dgage (Oct 1, 2013)

What is that block insulation you’re using?


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

dgage said:


> What is that block insulation you’re using?


They are Blackhole tiles from Orca.


----------



## Puffy5 (Apr 14, 2020)

Great work so far. Your cabling and termination looks very proffesional.


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

Looking good so far man. What wire covering are you using for the speaker wires? Doesn't look like the normal Techflex I've seen/used. Looks more fabric based than plastic.


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

bigbubba said:


> Looking good so far man. What wire covering are you using for the speaker wires? Doesn't look like the normal Techflex I've seen/used. Looks more fabric based than plastic.



It is already on this cable when you purchase it. It is a pain to strip and terminate because of it. But it sounds pretty good based on the listening tests we did against other speaker wire.


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

I was thinking that might be the case due to how thick the cover was compared to the wire. It might have been a pain to deal with but it looks much better to me than the regular Techflex. Nice job!


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

audiophile25 said:


> View attachment 263166


Subscribed. Looking forward to a listen.

Question: What is that darker material between the vertical wood supports that form the circular shape in the bottom of the enclosure?


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

Truthunter said:


> Subscribed. Looking forward to a listen.
> 
> Question: What is that darker material between the vertical wood supports that form the circular shape in the bottom of the enclosure?



It is a mix of chopped fiberglass, fumes silica and fiberglass resin. Mix it up and apply like bondo.


----------



## dgage (Oct 1, 2013)

audiophile25 said:


> It is a mix of chopped fiberglass, fumes silica and fiberglass resin. Mix it up and apply like bondo.


What's the purpose?


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

It was a fast way for me to make the rounded part of the enclosure and it is quite strong doing it that way.


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)




----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

Trying to decide on the shapes for the cutouts on the cover trim.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

You can get a lot done in those one day sessions! It looks fantastic already - sad to see the little blue car go away - one of my top 5 favorites - but this will excellent as well! I’m hoping to hear it in November! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

bertholomey said:


> You can get a lot done in those one day sessions! It looks fantastic already - sad to see the little blue car go away - one of my top 5 favorites - but this will excellent as well! I’m hoping to hear it in November!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thank you for the praise on the Blue car, you are far too kind. This Forester definitely has the room I was needing for the family. I am hoping that I can get this vehicle to sound as good as the last one. I have a mountain of work and tuning ahead of me to get to that point. I will post progress pictures while I move this project along.


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

Getting close to having a completed project. The cover piece still needs grills and lights.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

audiophile25 said:


> Getting close to having a completed project. The cover piece still needs grills and lights.


Looks tits, man! Nice work.  Clean, simple (on the outside), unobtrusive install.


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

From one Subie owner to another 👍🏾


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

Looking good Mike. Starting to see more stock dash locations lately. What speakers you got going on there?


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

bigbubba said:


> Looking good Mike. Starting to see more stock dash locations lately. What speakers you got going on there?


Same speakers as the last car. Audible Physics Avatar tweeters, and RG100 mids.


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

Well I still haven't gotten around to making the grills or adding lights. But I have managed to take it to a couple contests to see what the judges think.
I am still competing in MECA Modified class and IASCA Pro-Am class.
The first Contest was the Hybrid show in Dawsonville GA. As luck would have it, I won both classes I was competing in. After a tie break I was also awarded SQ best of show in MECA.
The 2nd show was this past weekend here in Knoxville, where I barely skated by with a win in modified and another SQ best of show award.
I am planning on making it to the show at Audio X in AL at the end of the month, and finals if they continue as planned.
Also planning on making it to Jason Hales Nashville area GTG and the NCSQ GTG in VA.
I hope to see some of you at the shows!


----------



## dgage (Oct 1, 2013)

Dang. Wish I had known about the show in K-town. Congrats on the wins.


----------



## diebenkorn (Jan 3, 2009)

Nice build and congrats on the wins, I have a 2019, what did you put in the doors?


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

diebenkorn said:


> Nice build and congrats on the wins, I have a 2019, what did you put in the doors?


Right now I am using a Hybrid audio unity 6x9 shallow 2 ohm


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

I had a fantastic time at the MECA finals this past weekend in Ashland TN. It was an outdoor event this year. I was lucky enough to bring home a couple awards from the show. Next events for the vehicle will be Jason's GTG and the SQOLOGY meet here in Knoxville TN. Hope to see you all real soon!


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

Excellent! Congratulations Mike!
Looking forward to seeing you in VA


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

That trophy is taller than you! Well......that isn’t hard  Just kidding my friend - awesome result - I was stoked to hear that result - looking forward to seeing you in a few weeks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## radiospank (Jan 28, 2013)

Those orca blocks help? I’m intrigued to buy some


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

radiospank said:


> Those orca blocks help? I’m intrigued to buy some


I would like to say yes. But I really don't know. I did not do any testing like before and after. They went in before I even had the midbasses, so I have nothing to compare it to. They are a very well made product though.


----------



## eddieg (Dec 20, 2009)

Nice build! 

Just asking politely: 










Why are these two speaker wires at physical reversed polarity? If I've seen correctly you are using a DSP - why not just use the polarity reverse option and keep all the wires at the same order for aesthetics and appearance?


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

eddieg said:


> Nice build!
> 
> Just asking politely:
> 
> ...


You have a great eye for details!
I just wired it that way, because that is the way the amp is labeled. It just makes it easier to keep everything straight in my head. If I were to show it alot without the cover on, or do install competition, then reversing it would probably be worth the effort.


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

audiophile25 said:


> I had a fantastic time at the MECA finals this past weekend in Ashland TN. It was an outdoor event this year. I was lucky enough to bring home a couple awards from the show. Next events for the vehicle will be Jason's GTG and the SQOLOGY meet here in Knoxville TN. Hope to see you all real soon!
> View attachment 281020
> View attachment 281021


NIce install.....What DAP is that one and what cable are you using between the DAP and the PS8?


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

Black Rain said:


> NIce install.....What DAP is that one and what cable are you using between the DAP and the PS8?


The Audio player is an iBasso DX160. The cable that I am using was made by my friend Tam Nguyen of SLA acoustics. It is a stereo RCA interconnect, and I have a Audioquest RCA to 3.5mm adapter on the DAP end.


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice build!


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

BP1Fanatic said:


> Nice build!


Thank you very much!


----------



## THX0849 (Sep 24, 2019)

Question, I see you're using a DAP and you had mentioned you were keeping the factory head unit also. How did you integrate them? How "bad" is the stock head unit when using it?

Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

THX0849 said:


> Question, I see you're using a DAP and you had mentioned you were keeping the factory head unit also. How did you integrate them? How "bad" is the stock head unit when using it?
> 
> Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk


I am using a piece from Wavtech called LinkQ.
It has High level input that I am using from the stock radio. It also has a low level input with line driver capability. It will auto switch between the 2 if signal is not present.
The sound when using the stock head unit is not great. The stock radio is employing some type of all pass filters that I can not undo.


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)




----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)




----------



## dgage (Oct 1, 2013)

Welcome to Ktown!


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

dgage said:


> Welcome to Ktown!


I have lived here for most of my life!


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

audiophile25 said:


> I have lived here for most of my life!


But not as a National Champion!!
When you go out to eat people should know who you are soon


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

Mic10is said:


> But not as a National Champion!!
> When you go out to eat people should know who you are soon


Oh, people always recognize my name.
But it is never associated with me.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

audiophile25 said:


> Oh, people always recognize my name.
> But it is never associated with me.




“Do you know who this is?”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

It's only because of that dang Halloween movie


----------



## Frequentflyer (Mar 3, 2020)

audiophile25 said:


> View attachment 283355


Love what you did with that dash grills. I wish I had had all that room with my WRX.


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

This is my latest modification to the vehicle. Unfortunately it is a total loss.


----------



## clange2485 (Dec 10, 2020)

Oh man!! Hopefully no one got seriously hurt. That was such a beautiful build in a small time frame but that’s not important at all in the grand scheme of things. As long as you guys made it out safely you can always rebuild.


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

Man, that is so heartbreaking to hear about that wreck. Really glad you are ok. I know you put a lot of time and effort into that build and it sounded sooooo good.


----------



## MythosDreamLab (Nov 28, 2020)

audiophile25 said:


> View attachment 294257
> 
> 
> This is my latest modification to the vehicle. Unfortunately it is a total loss.


Oh man, that looks bad..
Hope you were/are OK(?) 
Were you able to salvage any of the speakers or Amps?


----------



## THX0849 (Sep 24, 2019)

Oh wow, that's horrible! Hope everyone is ok. I know Subarus do well in crash tests but still that's pretty bad. Sucks to lose something you've put so much effort and time into. Thoughts and prayers man. 

Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk


----------



## bitperfect (Oct 1, 2010)

Nice build, the crash looks bad, hope you are okay.


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

Are you ok guy?


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

Hopefully everyone is safe from that horrific accident....

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

Thank you everyone for the concern. Thankfully there were no injuries. The vehicle is a total loss. I was able to retrieve all of the equipment, so it will live on in another car. 
Sadly, the wreck happened on the same day as this magazine release.


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

That sucks. Congratulations on the article tho!


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

eddieg said:


> Nice build!
> 
> Just asking politely:
> 
> ...


Sorry about losing the car, but glad everyone was unscathed. 

What speaker wire did you choose for this build?

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

Black Rain said:


> Sorry about losing the car, but glad everyone was unscathed.
> 
> What speaker wire did you choose for this build?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


I used the Monoprice monolith speaker wire for this project.


----------



## jimmyjames16 (Dec 12, 2006)

Man.. sorry!! I saw this build last year when you started it.

Most importantly.. nobody got hurt!! 

And the gear was salvageable!


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

The replacement


----------



## THX0849 (Sep 24, 2019)

Sweet ride! Congrats!! Following this one too,lol.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

Looks a lot better than previous 1.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Nice replacement.  Looks like they finally scaled down the giant headrests a little bit.

Has the audio install started yet?

Any different plans this time?


----------



## asnatlas (Apr 4, 2021)

Nice replacement, I am looking at upgrading the audio in my 2013 BRZ, nothing extreme, just want better SQ


----------



## kenyer (Aug 20, 2015)

Hi Mike. I had just figured out who you are before the first pics of the accident showed up on here. I'm from Kingston and bought a complete Image Dynamics XS65 set from you (prob 2016?) before I moved to CO. Can't even remember how I knew you had them but it might of been your brother Chris who told me. Anyway, glad nobody got hurt and looks like you got a slight upgrade. BTW, I'm still using those XS65 mids in my 18 Outback Limited


----------

